# Georgia vs Carolina



## tcward

We have got to get an inside pass rush!


----------



## rhbama3

Not a good start for the dawg's. Opening quarter jitters on defense?


----------



## flowingwell

Secondary needs to grow up


----------



## Unicoidawg

They better do better than that.......


----------



## tcward

flowingwell said:


> Secondary needs to grow up



Cover somebody already!!


----------



## JCBANJO02

That's the way Dawgs!!!


----------



## Woods'nWater

My God the freshman!


----------



## Buck Roar

What was that 2 plays TD. Both plays made by True Freshman. Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Unicoidawg

Is either D gonna show up? May sound like a cash register ringing for this one.


----------



## KyDawg

Now the Dawgs need to play some D.


----------



## fish hawk

Gary Danielson sux.......Touchdown Georgia....Take that you bulldog hatin blueneck


----------



## Buck Roar

Georgia ball baby.


----------



## Woods'nWater

Dang! I'll take a free 3pts any time, but Bennett is usually a sure thing.


----------



## king killer delete

Go Dawgs put the chickens back in the pen


----------



## fish hawk

Big turnover there........Pass was a little off but Hudson will settle down.....We brought out the secrete weapon and took that 3!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

What, what. GO DAWGS


----------



## fish hawk

Look Out!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Penalties


----------



## Buck Roar

Gurley!!


----------



## MCBUCK

What ?!?!


----------



## tankertoadau92

nice job Carolina


----------



## MCBUCK

That was a cheap holding call. Cost is 7


----------



## KyDawg

Penalties UGA 3 SC 0


----------



## KyDawg

MCBUCK said:


> That was a cheap holding call. Cost is 7



You could call it every play with one eye closed.


----------



## tankertoadau92

McBuck, eventually UGA will get away with a few....lots of time left.


----------



## toolmkr20

That was a bull hockey holding call.


----------



## lbzdually

This game has been horribly one-sided by the refs.  That catch was not a catch right before the USC TD and that holding call was the worst I've seen in a long time on that Gurley run that was called back.


----------



## MCBUCK

Momma, but not one that cost us 6, and that cheap too.


----------



## gin house

Georgia's defense is overrated.    Our is horrible.    Our offense is average.   You won't stop UGA's running game.   Georgia is clearly the better team.


----------



## fullstrut

Did Ga D line stay in Athens? They need to wake up.


----------



## MCBUCK

Secondary stinking it up pretty bad, and a couple of costly penalties...a costly drop. Clean it up and we're ok.


----------



## MCBUCK

Sakarelina holdin a bit too.


----------



## toolmkr20

Nice three and out. Wish ole 97 could've held on to that tipped pass.


----------



## lbzdually

fullstrut said:


> Did Ga D line stay in Athens? They need to wake up.



Well the refs are allowing USC's lineman to clip UGA's DL at will and calling baloney holding calls against UGA.  This game would be 21-7 UGA if the refs were just calling the game evenly.  On that first USC TD the receiver pushed off bad and on the 2nd drive the pass hit the ground where Johnson roughed Thompson.


----------



## Unicoidawg

We have been guilty of a couple calls, but that holding call on Gurley's TD was horrible and usc has gotten away with a few. Neither D is playing worth a flip.......


----------



## toolmkr20

Where's the toss sweep?


----------



## MCBUCK

Been wondering that myself. SC is watching #3s every move.


----------



## Woods'nWater

fish hawk said:


> Gary Danielson sux.......Touchdown Georgia....Take that you bulldog hatin blueneck



He's really gettin on my nerves tonight


----------



## DAWGsfan2

Carolina's got gurlys number! they shutting him down.gooo dawgs


----------



## lbzdually

DAWGsfan2 said:


> Carolina's got gurlys number! they shutting him down.gooo dawgs



Well he ran at will until they brung back that TD.


----------



## arrendale8105

I just hope our defense makes some half time adjustments like Clemson.  Our D looks terrible!


----------



## Woods'nWater

Do we even have DBs on the field?


----------



## lbzdually

UGA's DB's are lost.


----------



## toolmkr20

I really hope our secondary can make adjustments at the half.


----------



## GA DAWG

Somebody better speak to the defense.


----------



## KyDawg

SC throw over the middle against no defenders.


----------



## John Cooper

Glad I don't have TV this week........ come on Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## tcward

lbzdually said:


> UGA's DB's are lost.



Maybe it wasn't Grantham.....


----------



## John Cooper

Man we need some defense! !!!!!


----------



## Buckbuster

Spurrier has  had a hex on Ga. For years.


----------



## Woods'nWater

I hate playing SC.


----------



## arrendale8105

I'd be tickled pink if we could just make it to half time without letting them score again.


----------



## tcward

We have no fire.


----------



## rhbama3

Y'all better hope they get the same 2nd half mojo they had against Clemson.


----------



## John Cooper

Good lord we are falling apart at the seams..........


----------



## flowingwell

Our pass d and QB play must get better


----------



## John Cooper

Unbelievable


----------



## MCBUCK

Can't block, can't catch, can't tackle, but other than that I think we are playing pretty good.


----------



## arrendale8105

MCBUCK said:


> Can't block, can't catch, can't tackle, but other than that I think we are playing pretty good.


----------



## John Cooper

Totally unprepared. ........


----------



## DSGB

Too many penalties and at the absolute worst times. Gotta figure out a way to get pressure on Thompson, cause we can't cover anyone.


----------



## deast1988

I knew it would be tough after seeing Clemson expose the passing flaws. QB play needs to be uppped. This is SEC 2nd halfs get adjusted and things get changed.


----------



## tcward

We get the ball to start the 2nd half. Better do something with it...


----------



## tcward

Looking like more rain coming to Columbia.


----------



## lbzdually

If UGA doesn't take it down for a TD to start the 2nd half, they are done.  I hope and pray Pruitt can make the halftime adjustments, but the D is not playing with any intensity and no matter the scheme they will get beat if they don't step it up.


----------



## riprap

Bobo better come up with something rather than relying on his playmakers to break tackles to make something happen. A bad south Carolina d is dialed in.

Might as well being the house every play on d and pray Carolina  drops the ball.


----------



## riprap

tcward said:


> Looking like more rain coming to Columbia.



 It's going to take a monsoon to help our db's.


----------



## jiminbogart

lbzdually said:


> If UGA doesn't take it down for a TD to start the 2nd half, they are done.



Don't be so fast to throw in the towel.

This one is just getting started. Gurley will ramble in the second half.

Maybe the first half was karma. 






























​


----------



## Catdaddy SC

toolmkr20 said:


> That was a bull hockey holding call.





lbzdually said:


> This game has been horribly one-sided by the refs.  That catch was not a catch right before the USC TD and that holding call was the worst I've seen in a long time on that Gurley run that was called back.





I'm going to go out on a limb and say you had no problem with that BLANTANT offensive facemask on the Georgia touchdown earlier......that wasn't called.


----------



## Dub

Good grief, too many of the Dawg fans on here lack conviction.



This.....or maybe I'm just high as kite on my Pirates win today.



Go Dawgs........ram it down their throats this 2nd half......make 'em use that stupid white towels to wipe tears with !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tcward

Well....we made no D adjustments.


----------



## MCBUCK

Either that OR Spurrier is just taking it to us.


----------



## John Cooper

Shambles


----------



## MadMallard

Crow rooster Crow


----------



## KyDawg

This defense not looking any better than last years right now.


----------



## toolmkr20

Catdaddy SC said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and say you had no problem with that BLANTANT offensive facemask on the Georgia touchdown earlier......that wasn't called.



Guess I missed it.


----------



## MCBUCK

In other words: USC just has a good offense. Their defense has been the problem.


----------



## John Cooper

Can we get a goal line stand?????


----------



## John Cooper

Well I guess not


----------



## ClemsonRangers

go dawgs


----------



## GA DAWG

We gonna lose.


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs.


----------



## toolmkr20

Kinda wish now that we didn't get that week off.....


----------



## nickel back

LOL......OBC....knows he can burn us.


----------



## riprap

Gurley up the middle.


----------



## fishnguy

This Georgia team is nothing special, move along.


----------



## nickel back

Matthew6 said:


> Go dawgs.



they going alright....to many folks got caught up in that first game of the year.

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> they going alright....to many folks got caught up in that first game of the year.
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!



They'll pull it out. Go dawgs.


----------



## toolmkr20

Finally some QB pressure!!!!


----------



## fishnguy

Matthew6 said:


> They'll pull it out. Go dawgs.



I hope so!


----------



## nickel back

BOBO's back is against the wall....


----------



## Dub

toolmkr20 said:


> Kinda wish now that we didn't get that week off.....





Agreed.

I think that's hurting vs. helping.

Weather favors us right now.  Calms down the crowd and we can finally dominate the line of scrimmage.  Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## weagle

Carolina sure isn't scared of Mason.


----------



## ClemsonRangers

mason with the influence block, kinda


----------



## weagle

3rd and 16 play had no chance and Gurley made it happen on his own.  Nice run.


----------



## nickel back

we got to score, hold them and score again.....bout to see what THE DAWGS are made of.....


----------



## riprap

Making something out of nothing has been the theme of uga offense for years.


----------



## nickel back

weagle said:


> Carolina sure isn't scared of Mason.



Carolina is having a very good game....


----------



## John Cooper

I hate listen on the phone............ it stinks due to the delay


----------



## riprap

come on rain


----------



## king killer delete

I can not watch


----------



## weagle

Nice drive and 2pt conversion.


----------



## weagle

This is a fun game to watch.


----------



## John Cooper

weagle said:


> This is a fun game to watch.



Lol....... but not to listen to!!!!!


----------



## nickel back

weagle said:


> This is a fun game to watch.



its a good game not fun to watch.....


----------



## nickel back

well so much for holding them....


----------



## weagle

John Cooper said:


> Lol....... but not to listen to!!!!!



Laughing.  I bet it isn't.  Moving very quickly.  

Another SC touchdown.

I'm Surprised by the UGA defense.


----------



## rhbama3

weagle said:


> Laughing.  I bet it isn't.  Moving very quickly.
> 
> Another SC touchdown.
> 
> I'm Surprised by the UGA defense.



I think everybody here is as well.


----------



## toolmkr20

weagle said:


> Laughing.  I bet it isn't.  Moving very quickly.
> 
> Another SC touchdown.
> 
> I'm Surprised by the UGA defense.



I'm not. More of the same against a team that can pass the football.


----------



## John Cooper

weagle said:


> Laughing.  I bet it isn't.  Moving very quickly.
> 
> Another SC touchdown.
> 
> I'm Surprised by the UGA defense.



Why am I not........


----------



## fishnguy

Clemson sucks!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

38 to 28 looks like a uphill road for the Dawgs. I wonder how long before the Dawg Nation starts turning on the coach and the Fire Mark Richt chants start


----------



## Resica

fishnguy said:


> Clemson sucks!


Texas A&M is awesome.


----------



## ClemsonRangers

wow, running hard


----------



## fishnguy

Resica said:


> Texas A&M is awesome.



True that!


----------



## nickel back

we have an one issue......can we stop them from scoring????


----------



## fishnguy

I was suspicious in 2nd qtr. when Bobo called marshall to run up the middle.


----------



## KyDawg

nickel back said:


> we have an one issue......can we stop them from scoring????



I dont think we can.


----------



## John Cooper

KyDawg said:


> I dont think we can.




True that Charlie


----------



## ClemsonRangers

spurrier gonna eat clock


----------



## ClemsonRangers

yeehaw!


----------



## nickel back

alright


----------



## weagle

Interception changes everything

Advantage UGA


----------



## John Cooper

weagle said:


> Interception changes everything
> 
> Advantage UGA



thanks ...... I hate this delay!!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy

Dufus at qb!


----------



## weagle

Brutal.

Advantage back to SC.


----------



## KyDawg

1st and goal on the four. Run it 4 times and take the lead.


----------



## nickel back

why did we not run,run,run........just don't understand the play calling on that set of downs


----------



## John Cooper

Oh my...... what the heck.......


----------



## fishnguy

nickel back said:


> why did we not run,run,run........just don't understand the play calling on that set of downs



Bobo!


----------



## nickel back

KyDawg said:


> 1st and goal on the four. Run it 4 times and take the lead.



yep and eat the clock up while you do it......stupid play calling


----------



## weagle

nickel back said:


> why did we not run,run,run........just don't understand the play calling on that set of downs



Out-thought themselves on that series


----------



## KyDawg

If we cant score on four running plays then they deserve to win.


----------



## John Cooper

Keep me up to speed guys!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

You dont want to stay up to speed on this one John.


----------



## nickel back

well we had our chance


----------



## MCBUCK

This one is on Bobo and Mason IMHO. If anyone cares about it.


----------



## John Cooper

Uugghh


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs


----------



## arrendale8105




----------



## John Cooper

Why are we not stopping the clock


----------



## Unicoidawg

Great game, but it ain't gonna happen for the Dawgs tonight. Our D not playing up to par and Coach Pruitt is getting out coached. Like Charlie said above, if they can't score first and goal then Carolina deserves to win. Either way very exciting game


----------



## biggdogg

MCBUCK said:


> This one is on Bobo and Mason IMHO. If anyone cares about it.



They ain't the ones what gave up 38 points. You score 35 and lose, it ain't the O...


----------



## fishnguy

How far will ga fall?


----------



## weagle

Carolina 4th and inches at mid field 1:26 left


----------



## weagle

As an Auburn fan.  I can assure you that anything can happen in that time


----------



## tcward

biggdogg said:


> They ain't the ones what gave up 38 points. You score 35 and lose, it ain't the O...



Don't forget 2 missed fieldgoals. A TOTALLY unprepared team. So disappointed. I thought this year we might have something. Oh well.


----------



## nickel back

bullcrap


----------



## weagle

wow.  First down by a hair.  Frog hair.


----------



## tcward

weagle said:


> As an Auburn fan.  I can assure you that anything can happen in that time



Not tonight Weagle.


----------



## DSGB

Does it get any closer than that?


----------



## John Cooper

Well it just wasn't gonna happen......... unprepared. .......


----------



## DSGB

Blew our chance after the INT.


----------



## flowingwell

Congrats to the gamecocks.  Both teams aren't gonna win much until the defenses get better


----------



## toolmkr20

Can't blame this one on the O. Defense needs to do some soul searching.


----------



## nickel back

they blew it on Swan's interception......


----------



## swamp

flowingwell said:


> Congrats to the gamecocks.  Both teams aren't gonna win much until the defenses get better



Yes!!!


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone

Gurley 3x from the 4. Ga played D pitiful. Miss 2 FG BUT how big was that holding that even the announcers said was bogus.


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Just make SC stop Gurley four times from the four. I dont think there is a team in the country that could do that.


----------



## southGAlefty

Oh well maybe next year guys


----------



## jrmmh1215

that was a good game


----------



## MCBUCK

biggdogg said:


> They ain't the ones what gave up 38 points. You score 35 and lose, it ain't the O...



Lack of ANY creativity on play calling. 1st and goal at USC 4 and Mason gets a intentional grounding. Zero (?) shots to the EZ on the next downs.


----------



## lbzdually

There was space between the 1st down post and the ball, and that was after they gave USC 1 ft on a 1/2 lard loss.  I hope the refs get fired.


----------



## toolmkr20

Good job USCe, y'all just wanted it a little bit more tonight.


----------



## KyDawg

We try to be cute like CSS instead of going to our strength.


----------



## Resica

Dang.


----------



## fishnguy

toolmkr20 said:


> Good job USCe, y'all just wanted it a little bit more tonight.



That's the truth!


----------



## gin house

I think that's one of the most nerve racking games I've ever watched.    They say football is a game of inches.....  This one could have hinged on half an inch.    Neither team has a great defense but look on the bright side, we're both very young.    good game Dawg.   Nothing but respect for that effort.


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone

on the int grounding he was trying to throw it at Hicks feet it hit d lineman in the leg but should not have tried to throw it at all FEED THE BEAST!!!!


----------



## toolmkr20

southGAlefty said:


> Oh well maybe next year guys



The year ain't over yet. Plenty of football left to be played.


----------



## John Cooper

Good game cackalacky ......


----------



## WilcoSportsman

Uga just continues to find new ways to break your heart.


----------



## flowingwell

MCBUCK said:


> This one is on Bobo and Mason IMHO. If anyone cares about it.



Sorry brother , this is on the defense.  How many punts do you remember.  I agree mason is not the answer , but 35 points at sc should have got a win.


----------



## jiminbogart

Enjoyed that game.

I was pulling for the Dogs. 

They're defense was weak(both defenses actually).

Sure wanted Georgia to get a shot at a NC while my daughter is attending. It will be tough next season after Gurley leaves .


----------



## flowingwell

gin house said:


> I think that's one of the most nerve racking games I've ever watched.    They say football is a game of inches.....  This one could have hinged on half an inch.    Neither team has a great defense but look on the bright side, we're both very young.    good game Dawg.   Nothing but respect for that effort.



Good win gin, y'all made plays when needed.  This game has become a great rivalry.  Hope to return the favor in Athens next year.


----------



## msdins

KyDawg said:


> Just make SC stop Gurley four times from the four. I dont think there is a team in the country that could do that.



x2.


----------



## brownceluse

flowingwell said:


> Sorry brother , this is on the defense.  How many punts do you remember.  I agree mason is not the answer , but 35 points at sc should have got a win.



Yep you score 35 on the road and lose thats all on the D. Bobo made some bad calls too but he made some good ones. Our D got blown up and exposed look for more of the same. Great game Carolina congrats on the w!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

I gotta say we looked very unprepared,  to have had the bye week. It was a sloppy mess. Idk defense is far from right and excluding 2 maybe 3 drives bobos play calling sucked. I'm not a fire Bobo guy either but his game plan blew tonight. That and sc held us all night the called back gurley td was complete bull crapola. Record fg kicker misses 2 kicks I guess sometimes no matter what you do you lose


----------



## lbzdually

jiminbogart said:


> Enjoyed that game.
> 
> I was pulling for the Dogs.
> 
> They're defense was weak(both defenses actually).
> 
> Sure wanted Georgia to get a shot at a NC while my daughter is attending. It will be tough next season after Gurley leaves .



I say this with a straight face- Chubb/Michel are better than Gurley/Marshall.  Not to say Chubb or Michel are better than Gurley, but Chubb is very good and so is Michel.


----------



## Geffellz18

Great game. Was pulling for the dogs. Had a prime opportunity they blew. Love games like that though.


----------



## riprap

Same old Georgia,  new season.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Looking at the rushing totals why did he throw on first and goal from the 4?


----------



## fishnguy

lbzdually said:


> I say this with a straight face- Chubb/Michel are better than Gurley/Marshall.  Not to say Chubb or Michel are better than Gurley, but Chubb is very good and so is Michel.



Michel seemed to have the most positive plays per carry.


----------



## tcward

Congrats to Carolina. Great game.


----------



## Paymaster

Good game SC. We just did not play D today at all.


----------



## hayseed_theology

Man, what a game.  Congrats to the Gamecocks on a good win. Dawgs had a few shots, and we wasted 'em.  Shot ourselves in the foot with some bad penalties.  I thought we were further along on defense.  This loss is gonna sting for a while.


----------



## Catdaddy SC

I'm disappointed SC let them score over 20 points in Willie Brice. Wanted it to be 10 times and counting.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

lbzdually said:


> I say this with a straight face- Chubb/Michel are better than Gurley/Marshall.  Not to say Chubb or Michel are better than Gurley, but Chubb is very good and so is Michel.



With Bobo calling plays when gurley Marshall are gone it won't look a whole lot different


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

lbzdually said:


> There was space between the 1st down post and the ball, and that was after they gave USC 1 ft on a 1/2 lard loss.  I hope the refs get fired.



Its not the post its end of the last link in the chain, so there is always a small gap between the actual first down spot and the post


----------



## flowingwell

The problem on the series at the 5 wasn't all play calling, we all wanted to see Gurley 4 times but the grounding killed us.  Passing on 1st and running 2 nd and 3rd probably scores, the grounding took that away.  We need a QB who will take a chance and a d that can cover the middle of the field to help the lb 's.


----------



## rex upshaw

Good game SC fans.


----------



## Hardwoods

Congrats to the cocks. Our defense didn't have an answer for the cock offense.

Go Dawgs


----------



## rex upshaw

I want to see less of Ramik Wilson.


----------



## weagle

That was the Carolina team that everyone was expecting in the preseason predictions.  They are not the sorry team that showed up against Texas A&M.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!! Again Congrats to Cakalacky


----------



## Dub

#6 Georgia let their fears beat them.


Sad day.


----------



## DAWG1419

Great game but Ive always been told the post not the link but if the D would step up we wouldnt need it. Same ol stuff different yr. congrats cocks


----------



## Garnto88

Coaches cost ga the game.   1st and 4 with sidelines full off horses with Gurley, Chubb, etc.  Just run it please ..........


----------



## rex upshaw

Garnto88 said:


> Coaches cost ga the game.   1st and 4 with sidelines full off horses with Gurley, Chubb, etc.  Just run it please ..........



They run it 3 straight times and don't score and the fans would be complaining that we should have passed it.


----------



## KyDawg

They run it 3 times and dont score only thing I would complain about was not running it 4.


----------



## Dub

KyDawg said:


> They run it 3 times and dont score only thing I would complain about was not running it 4.



With that talent.......I fully agree !!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

rex upshaw said:


> They run it 3 straight times and don't score and the fans would be complaining that we should have passed it.



Yep


----------



## RipperIII

Great game!, I changed channels when UGA had the ball inside the 20 just knowing they would take the lead...switch back to see a missed FG,...what the heck happened in between???


----------



## gacowboy

Congrats to SC , good game. The OL strength was the difference. We had no pressure on the QB. That equals lots of completions. And our play calling , well just more of the same for us... We have the best RB's in the nation and pass on 1st down at the goal line... Hard to explain. The 'ole ball coach is hard for us to beat.


----------



## flowingwell

RipperIII said:


> Great game!, I changed channels when UGA had the ball inside the 20 just knowing they would take the lead...switch back to see a missed FG,...what the heck happened in between???



There is a phrase about making a mess in your bed, that fits well.  Truth is  1st down grounding penalty, 2nd run for little,   3rd tipped and incomplete.  Missed chipshot fg. Ball game


----------



## Silver Britches

CRAP! What a shame, boys! Old Goober got us again! 

By the way, did y'all not see all that junk being thrown on the field when Georgia got the ball after the interception? I watch a lot of football and you hardly ever see that. Very classy SC fans! Too bad one of those bottles didn't hit Spurlock in the tenders! 

Congrats to you SC fans who didn't throw anything.


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs.


----------



## Garnto88

rex upshaw said:


> They run it 3 straight times and don't score and the fans would be complaining that we should have passed it.


A 20 yd field goal is easier than a 44 yarder. Players put us in position to win it.  Smash mouth football inside the 5 with big backs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Ouch bro dawgzzz, I was sure pulling for ya'll.  The 'Ole Ball Coach"  gotta deal with the debil.


----------



## BobSacamano

Silver Britches said:


> Very classy SC fans! Too bad one of those bottles didn't hit Spurlock in the tenders!



yep stay classy...


----------



## Throwback

im almost scared to get on facebook to see which one of my bulldog friends are currently standing on a bridge ready to jump

Last week the national championship was a lock---now this



T


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good close game.  Sorry to see UGA miss the field goal & have a TD called back for the holding penalty.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Tough loss for the Dawgs. 

I sure didn't anticipate the Gamecocks winning that one.  Congrats SC

I expected Uga's defense to be a little better than that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Glad I only bet avatars, 'cause Ida bet the farm uga was gonna blow the cheekunzzz off the field .



Ole Ball Coach got a hard ON for uga ???

If he can't win, but one game a year it's gottta be uga.


----------



## T Tolbert

I know how Cubs fans feel


----------



## huntersluck

I can't lie I loved it. Any team GA plays is my favorite team that week. It really does not matter what happens in the east anyway, the west will win the sec championship again.


----------



## Twiggbuster

Just run the ball
Just run it
1st down at goal with stable of good backs
Just run the ball
Simple is better just run the ball
Run it


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

flowingwell said:


> Sorry brother , this is on the defense.  How many punts do you remember.  I agree mason is not the answer , but 35 points at sc should have got a win.



I have to disagree,  this one was on the refs, every time we have that ref and I'm assuming same crew I only remember the guy that does the talking there's more penalties against us than who ever we are playing.  The sc Oline was blatantly holding 90% of the game taking the pass rush away which helped to make the secondary look a lil worse than they really are. Even uga hating Danielson said so.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Twiggbuster said:


> Just run the ball
> Just run it
> 1st down at goal with stable of good backs
> Just run the ball
> Simple is better just run the ball
> Run it



I agree with who we have in the back field we should have a goal line wing t formation with gurley, chubb, and at least hicks out there or marshal or michel, or Mckenzie


----------



## Foxfire

UGA lost, yea, yea, yea.


----------



## Matthew6

Y'all can blame Bobo, but if your defense allows 38 points in the sec, you will likely loose.


----------



## riprap

UGA makes teams look better than they are.


----------



## riprap

Matthew6 said:


> Y'all can blame Bobo, but if your defense allows 38 points in the sec, you will likely loose.



A&M scored 52. I guess you can also say if you give up 35 you will most likely lose.


----------



## Garnto88

Damian Swann was terrible as usual.  He had an interception but he got beat over and over.  They threw at him all day.


----------



## Shadow11

The holding penalty w/ 1:10 to go in the first ,on the long gurly td was a joke. Gurly was 40 yrds down field from where the "mistery" hold took place, b4 the ref even started reaching for the flag. Ga ended up punting.  Ballgame.


----------



## jiminbogart

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> I have to disagree,  this one was on the refs, ....





They refs were refs.

They should have ejected Gurley in the second quarter though. 

A head butt and throwing a punch should have gotten Gurley tossed and a head butt should have gotten Jordan Diggs tossed.

Link: http://www.foxsports.com/college-fo...ead-butt-south-carolina-georgia-week-3-091314


----------



## ddavis1120

Did anyone else notice the ref spotted the ball on the wrong side of his foot on the fourth down play?  So it was a football's length and refs foot too generous of a spot.  I hope the whole crew gets fired.  We didn't play worth a flip but the SEC has to get the officiating problems taken care of.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Throwback said:


> im almost scared to get on facebook to see which one of my bulldog friends are currently standing on a bridge ready to jump
> 
> Last week the national championship was a lock---now this
> 
> 
> 
> T





This was a tough loss for the Dawgs.


----------



## RipperIII

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> I have to disagree,  this one was on the refs, every time we have that ref and I'm assuming same crew I only remember the guy that does the talking there's more penalties against us than who ever we are playing.  The sc Oline was blatantly holding 90% of the game taking the pass rush away which helped to make the secondary look a lil worse than they really are. Even uga hating Danielson said so.



UGA is and has been one of the most heavily penalized teams in College football for many, many years.
Richt has even stated that he is not concerned about the number of penalties ..."it's just players playing hard" (paraphrase)
don't believe me? go check your stats.
I've never understood this mentality.


----------



## Shadow11

That ref could have called holding on 90% of the plays that were equally as bad as the one he called on the long gurly td. The fact that he didnt throw the flag til gurly was 40 yrds away and jogging into the endzone is a joke.


----------



## SAhunter

Great game. I didn't think my alma mater was even going to stand a chance honestly based on previous performance. Missed calls on both sides of the ball. Too bad CBS could not get any other announcers for that game. Stop giving those two the preference.


----------



## lbzdually

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Its not the post its end of the last link in the chain, so there is always a small gap between the actual first down spot and the post



Whoever told you that was a liar, it is inside of pole to inside of pole.  If there is any space between the ball and pole, it is supposed to be short according to the rules of college football, HS football, and the NFL, too.  USC and their fans see the evidence that the refs were wrong, so they start claiming the rules are different than they actually are to fool ignorant people.


----------



## fish hawk

It's one loss on the road in a tough environment to a team that always plays Ga. hard......Seasons long and it's still early, anything can happen in college football.I've been a Dawg my whole life and will continue to be a Dawg no matter if they win or loose..........Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii

What we know:

1. Hutson Mason is a good quarterback but he is no David Greene, Aaron Murray or Eric Zeier.

2. TGIII is going to get his numbers but basically he was contained. O line problems.

3. To many excellent kick off returns by SC for great field position. Special teams problems.

4. Our kicking game is weak. 2 missed FG's made the difference.

5. Changing DC's has made no impact.

6. The 'Ole Ball Coach has our number. It just took him longer to get his mojo back at SC.

The one bright spot - our O backs. TGIII overshadows them but they are all starters anywhere else.

You can boo hoo the refs, Bobo and everything else you want to. Champions find ways to win games, especially the ones that matter most. We aren't championship caliber.

Congrats on the win SC. You did it fair and square and beat us at the line of scrimmage the old fashioned way.

Our schedule doesn't help us. The cream puff teams we are going to play are not going to help us sharpen up for UT, Auburn and the Gators.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

lbzdually said:


> Whoever told you that was a liar, it is inside of pole to inside of pole.  If there is any space between the ball and pole, it is supposed to be short according to the rules of college football, HS football, and the NFL, too.  USC and their fans see the evidence that the refs were wrong, so they start claiming the rules are different than they actually are to fool ignorant people.



I was the guy who explains the rules on the broadcast of the Georgia/Carolina game at the time this happened.


----------



## Throwback

My Facebook feed blew up today with pics of that like it did "Chris Davis stepped out of bounds" pics


T


----------



## biggdogg

elfiii said:


> What we know:
> 
> 1. Hutson Mason is a good quarterback but he is no David Greene, Aaron Murray or Eric Zeier.
> 
> 2. TGIII is going to get his numbers but basically he was contained. O line problems.
> 
> 3. To many excellent kick off returns by SC for great field position. Special teams problems.
> 
> 4. Our kicking game is weak. 2 missed FG's made the difference.
> 
> 5. Changing DC's has made no impact.
> 
> 6. The 'Ole Ball Coach has our number. It just took him longer to get his mojo back at SC.
> 
> The one bright spot - our O backs. TGIII overshadows them but they are all starters anywhere else.
> 
> You can boo hoo the refs, Bobo and everything else you want to. Champions find ways to win games, especially the ones that matter most. We aren't championship caliber.
> 
> Congrats on the win SC. You did it fair and square and beat us at the line of scrimmage the old fashioned way.
> 
> Our schedule doesn't help us. The cream puff teams we are going to play are not going to help us sharpen up for UT, Auburn and the Gators.



I wouldn't discredit the Pruitt hiring yet. He doesn't have much to work with yet. IIRC, most all of UGA's stud defenders from the last couple years play on Sunday now. It will take a while for the kids to learn Pruitt's system. If they can get the D straightened out, the puppies will be a force in the SEC. The young kids just bought into the hype too soon.

If Mason can show any kind of accuracy, he will pick apart my Gators secondary. Just keep it away from Hargreaves. 

As for Mason not being a Greene, Murray or Zeier (going a ways back ain't ya?), with that stable of backs, he doesn't need to be.


----------



## riprap

I guess kids learn faster at FSU.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> I guess kids learn faster at FSU.



FSU was beyond loaded with talent. They have recruited very well. Pruitt inherited a lot of talent down there.


----------



## grunt0331

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> I have to disagree,  this one was on the refs, every time we have that ref and I'm assuming same crew I only remember the guy that does the talking there's more penalties against us than who ever we are playing.  The sc Oline was blatantly holding 90% of the game taking the pass rush away which helped to make the secondary look a lil worse than they really are. Even uga hating Danielson said so.



He must ref all UGA games.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales

elfiii said:


> What we know:
> 
> 1. Hutson Mason is a good quarterback but he is no David Greene, Aaron Murray or Eric Zeier.
> 
> 2. TGIII is going to get his numbers but basically he was contained. O line problems.
> 
> 3. To many excellent kick off returns by SC for great field position. Special teams problems.
> 
> 4. Our kicking game is weak. 2 missed FG's made the difference.
> 
> 5. Changing DC's has made no impact.
> 
> 6. The 'Ole Ball Coach has our number. It just took him longer to get his mojo back at SC.
> 
> The one bright spot - our O backs. TGIII overshadows them but they are all starters anywhere else.
> 
> You can boo hoo the refs, Bobo and everything else you want to. Champions find ways to win games, especially the ones that matter most. We aren't championship caliber.
> 
> Congrats on the win SC. You did it fair and square and beat us at the line of scrimmage the old fashioned way.
> 
> Our schedule doesn't help us. The cream puff teams we are going to play are not going to help us sharpen up for UT, Auburn and the Gators.



Have to agree with you on these issues. Tip of my hat to SC. Good game and good play calling.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales

RipperIII said:


> UGA is and has been one of the most heavily penalized teams in College football for many, many years.
> Richt has even stated that he is not concerned about the number of penalties ..."it's just players playing hard" (paraphrase)
> don't believe me? go check your stats.
> I've never understood this mentality.



You are exactly right Neal


----------



## elfiii

biggdogg said:


> I wouldn't discredit the Pruitt hiring yet. He doesn't have much to work with yet. IIRC, most all of UGA's stud defenders from the last couple years play on Sunday now. It will take a while for the kids to learn Pruitt's system. If they can get the D straightened out, the puppies will be a force in the SEC. The young kids just bought into the hype too soon.



It's not Pruitt that is the problem. It's the talent we put on the field. I expect the D will improve this year but it's a long way from "Next Level". I see more disappointments this season. UT, Big Mo, Auburn and the Gators will be fist fights to the death. Then there are the Razorbacks. I see us losing 2 or 3 of those. As always GT will be the wild card.



biggdogg said:


> If Mason can show any kind of accuracy, he will pick apart my Gators secondary. Just keep it away from Hargreaves.



You are far too generous. The game will be a "must" for both teams. I expect your Gators to be up for it. I have my doubts about us. The SC game is a good indicator of how we perform under pressure.



biggdogg said:


> As for Mason not being a Greene, Murray or Zeier (going a ways back ain't ya?), with that stable of backs, he doesn't need to be.



Not really. Throw in Matt Stafford for good measure. The Dawgs have produced some top quality QB's over the last 15 years. Maybe not NFL quality for some but they were all tip top at the college level. Mason's problem is his lack of playing time. As a 5th year senior it's kind of late for the OJT to work it's magic. The two fumbled snaps and intentional grounding at the moment of truth highlight the problem. A general officer commanding he is not.

I have doubts as to his arm. If he had one it would open up the offense and make TGIII and the other backs a lot more effective. Since he is a question mark in the passing category every team that plays us this year knows it's going to be TGIII with the rock over and over. That makes defending against us a lot easier.

We have started this season just like the last few. We lost an important game early. No BCS game for us this year. I suspect we go 9-3 or 8-4. Just another "respectable season" as per usual.

What that means is I can now focus on deer season 100%. I can hit the woods at 3:00 pm with no worries and just get the box score and stats when I come out at dark. It's all good. I'm used to this now. Shouldn't be but I am.


----------



## Silver Britches

elfiii said:


> It's not Pruitt that is the problem. It's the talent we put on the field. I expect the D will improve this year but it's a long way from "Next Level". I see more disappointments this season. UT, Big Mo, Auburn and the Gators will be fist fights to the death. Then there are the Razorbacks. I see us losing 2 or 3 of those. As always GT will be the wild card.
> 
> 
> 
> You are far too generous. The game will be a "must" for both teams. I expect your Gators to be up for it. I have my doubts about us. The SC game is a good indicator of how we perform under pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Throw in Matt Stafford for good measure. The Dawgs have produced some top quality QB's over the last 15 years. Maybe not NFL quality for some but they were all tip top at the college level. Mason's problem is his lack of playing time. As a 5th year senior it's kind of late for the OJT to work it's magic. The two fumbled snaps and intentional grounding at the moment of truth highlight the problem. A general officer commanding he is not.
> 
> I have doubts as to his arm. If he had one it would open up the offense and make TGIII and the other backs a lot more effective. Since he is a question mark in the passing category every team that plays us this year knows it's going to be TGIII with the rock over and over. That makes defending against us a lot easier.
> 
> We have started this season just like the last few. We lost an important game early. No BCS game for us this year. I suspect we go 9-3 or 8-4. Just another "respectable season" as per usual.
> 
> What that means is I can now focus on deer season 100%. I can hit the woods at 3:00 pm with no worries and just get the box score and stats when I come out at dark. It's all good. I'm used to this now. Shouldn't be but I am.



Mason just needs more zip on his passes. His throws are too soft, like he is throwing passes to a young child. Those type of passes can lead to a defender easily jumping in front for the pick or to be batted down. A few passes last night could've easily been intercepted. You don't lob a ball into tight coverage, you shoot it in there. Murray and Stafford would try and throw it through your chest. I was actually hoping to see one of our backups get in the game for a few snaps last night. 

I have faith in Mason, but he certainly has room for improvement.

Yes, once again we have high hopes coming into a season, and once again we stump our toes along the way. I know there is plenty of season left to be played and I certainly haven't given up, but man, are we EVER going to get over the hill!? This got old years ago!

Hopefully we can take care of business the rest of the way...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Catdaddy SC

elfiii said:


> I see more disappointments this season. UT, Big Mo, Auburn and the Gators will be fist fights to the death. Then there are the Razorbacks. I see us losing 2 or 3 of those. As always GT will be the wild card.




I see losses to Arkansas, Auburn, and maybe Missouri.


Arkansas has the biggest offensive line in all of football(pro included). They ran for 438 yds yesterday with 2 backs. They are going to run it down your throat.


----------



## FootLongDawg

Please Marshal Morgan... don't become Blair Walsh


----------



## Catdaddy SC

Gurley, a junior, won't return to Williams-Brice Stadium again and that's just fine with the Tarboro, N.C., native.
"This place is unbelievable," Gurley said. "This place has one of the most crazy environments I've ever been in. Once you give the fans something to get excited about, it's hard to shut them up. I hope I never hear that (Sandstorm) again."


----------



## rex upshaw

RipperIII said:


> UGA is and has been one of the most heavily penalized teams in College football for many, many years.
> Richt has even stated that he is not concerned about the number of penalties ..."it's just players playing hard" (paraphrase)
> don't believe me? go check your stats.
> I've never understood this mentality.



I don't get it either, but the most penalized NFL team last year was the Seahawks.


----------



## across the river

FootLongDawg said:


> Please Marshal Morgan... don't become Blair Walsh



Blair Walsh is one of the top, if not the top, kicker i the NFL right now.


----------



## SpotandStalk

elfiii said:


> What that means is I can now focus on deer season 100%. I can hit the woods at 3:00 pm with no worries and just get the box score and stats when I come out at dark. It's all good. I'm used to this now. Shouldn't be but I am.



This ^^  

If your team is going to lose its best to go ahead and get it out of the way so you can focus your attention on more important things.


----------



## FootLongDawg

across the river said:


> Blair Walsh is one of the top, if not the top, kicker i the NFL right now.



I don't care what he does in the NFL.  He was so unreliable his last year at UGA we would go for it on 4th down or punt rather than use him.  Go back and look at the bowl game against Michigan State.  He cost us several games that year.  He started out great, but his head was so messed up by time he left.  Know your Bulldog history.


----------



## gin house

Catdaddy SC said:


> Gurley, a junior, won't return to Williams-Brice Stadium again and that's just fine with the Tarboro, N.C., native.
> "This place is unbelievable," Gurley said. "This place has one of the most crazy environments I've ever been in. Once you give the fans something to get excited about, it's hard to shut them up. I hope I never hear that (Sandstorm) again."



I'm glad we won't have to see him again.   Dude is a beast.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales

Catdaddy SC said:


> I see losses to Arkansas, Auburn, and maybe Missouri.
> 
> 
> Arkansas has the biggest offensive line in all of football(pro included). They ran for 438 yds yesterday with 2 backs. They are going to run it down your throat.



I see UT coming to Athens and hanging a L on em. Hope not,but they like to sling it around.


----------

